# Oracle 9.2i BLOB feld auslesen b.z.w. in datei schreiben



## tplanitz (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Thema:

mit dem paket DBMS_LOB.getlength(meine_blob_spalte) habe ich eine länge von 
4229 ermittelt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind das also 4229 Byte, wobei 1 Byte = z.B so aus sieht "FF" oder "0A".
Nun habe ich probiert das Feld auszulesen mit DBMS_LOB.substr(meine_blob_spalte, offset, start), wobei offset = 5000 und start = 1 gewählt wurde.
Leider bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung (habe ich jetzt nicht parat, füge ich gleich ein) die sagt das eine Länge überschritten wurde. Wenn ich den offste auf 2000 ändere bekomme ich eine ausgabe, aber eben halt nur 2000 zeichen.

Meine Frage: gibt es eine oracle funktionalität die den inhalt eines BLOBs in eine DAtei schreiben kann?

Vielen Dank für Anregungen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

bist du ganz sicher, dass du als Offset nicht 0 bzw. 1 angeben musst und bei amount die mit DBMS_LOB.getlength(...) ermittelte Länge?
Ist zwar für 10.2 aber schau mal hier: http://www.psoug.org/reference/dbms_lob.html nach substr.

Gruß Tom


----------

